# Any Commercial Bacon Producers Out There? I've Got Questions!



## adistler1 (Mar 8, 2019)

I've always done small batches of 60 lbs or less, dry cured and cold smoked bacon for family and friends. Recently, however, I have the opportunity to produce and sell commercial product at our orchard. I will have a dedicated walk-in cooler and a smokehouse. I will apply for a variance for a vacuum sealer and follow all HACCP guidelines. Would love to pick some brains on what works best for you all.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2019)

Not sure what you mean by Commercial, but sounds like you a making a great product. Anytime I hear commercial I think of the liquid smoke injected crap in the case at the Grocery store. Operations that produced hundreds of pounds of quality dry cured, cooled smoked bacon, make it the same as you or I would in our home with the only difference being the infrastructure to handle the volume. A Refrigerated  Dock to off load trucks and store the bellies. Refrigerate work space where they squared up the bellies and applied the Cure. A couple of hundred square foot Refer to cure in. A matching temp and humidity controlled Curing Room and a 10 x 20' Smoke House that fit rolling racks filled with slabs of Bellies. Then another area with Auto Slicers and Packaging equipment the was very clean with separate employees to do that job. Best of luck. If I was younger and wealthier, I would love to sell cured meats for a living...JJ


----------



## adistler1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Commercial meaning "retail" and "larger quantity."


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2019)

Wish I could find bellies cheap around here !!

Gary


----------

